# A writer's journey



## smokin_kat (May 20, 2011)

Where would you go?  What would you write about?

I'm leaving for Colorado in June to write and explore.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 20, 2011)

I don't need to travel to write, everything comes from my head. There is a lot of empty space in there.


----------



## syrenn (May 20, 2011)

smokin_kat said:


> Where would you go?  What would you write about?
> 
> I'm leaving for Colorado in June to write and explore.



It depends on what you want to write about. Ideas come from just about anything and everything. 

For a piece of fiction you have you first sentence.


----------



## dilloduck (May 20, 2011)

smokin_kat said:


> Where would you go?  What would you write about?
> 
> I'm leaving for Colorado in June to write and explore.



are you a man?


----------



## smokin_kat (May 21, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> smokin_kat said:
> 
> 
> > Where would you go?  What would you write about?
> ...



no


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 21, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> smokin_kat said:
> 
> 
> > Where would you go?  What would you write about?
> ...



She looks like a man to you Dilloduck... Buy some new glasses Buddy...


----------



## California Girl (May 21, 2011)

I spend my life writing. I have no words left.... unless you wan to pay me.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 21, 2011)

California Girl said:


> I spend my life writing. I have no words left.... unless you wan to pay me.



What kind of writer are you California Girl...?

Personally, I do a good amount of technical process writing..


----------



## smokin_kat (May 21, 2011)

When I am home, I write dark humor of the area I live in and how I feel.  Traveling changes way of thinking, feeling, and writing, IMO.  Would anyone agree?


----------



## pAntiChrist (May 21, 2011)

If I were to pay a woman, it wouldn't be for her words. Haha! I kid.


----------



## smokin_kat (May 21, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > smokin_kat said:
> ...



I thought maybe another low blow to a new member?


----------



## pAntiChrist (May 21, 2011)

smokin_kat said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



We do probably have bigger ones than they do.  Which amuses me coming from someone with the word "dildo" in their name. Oh... it says "dillo."  Whoops!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 21, 2011)

pAntiChrist said:


> smokin_kat said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I wouldn't recommend making an enemy of Dr. Dilloduck.. right of...


----------



## midcan5 (May 21, 2011)

Park benches, near empty bars, church socials, town halls, school meetings, small restaurants, playgrounds, campgrounds, and wear a t-shirt (some location on it), a loud hat or best, have a pet on a leash.


----------



## California Girl (May 21, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I spend my life writing. I have no words left.... unless you wan to pay me.
> ...



I'm a grown up writer, mainly shit like economics... but I also write on a whole bunch of other topics as they grab my interest.... but the economics pays the bills. 

Oh, and I ghostwrite books. ... on economics.  Scary!!  I should change my username to 'Casper Girl'.


----------



## syrenn (May 21, 2011)

smokin_kat said:


> When I am home, I write dark humor of the area I live in and how I feel.  Traveling changes way of thinking, feeling, and writing, IMO.  Would anyone agree?




Not for me, unless it is a research piece. Its all about what is running around in your head.


----------



## syrenn (May 21, 2011)

smokin_kat said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




Dont take it personally...it happens a lot here. Just let it all roll of you.


----------



## xsited1 (May 21, 2011)

smokin_kat said:


> Where would you go?  What would you write about?
> 
> I'm leaving for Colorado in June to write and explore.



I've been thinking about writing about prostitutes in Sweden, but I'd need to get permission from my wife first.


----------



## California Girl (May 21, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> smokin_kat said:
> 
> 
> > Where would you go?  What would you write about?
> ...


----------



## pAntiChrist (May 21, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> pAntiChrist said:
> 
> 
> > smokin_kat said:
> ...



I honestly wasn't trying to be an ass. I really thought that is what it said until I took a closer look. Ha! I have many Freudian slips.


----------



## smokin_kat (May 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> smokin_kat said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I've noticed and I would never give anyone that much control to hurt me online.  Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## syrenn (May 21, 2011)

smokin_kat said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > smokin_kat said:
> ...



Good girl!


----------



## Anachronism (May 21, 2011)

For me, writing requires a certain mindset and generally a quiet environment. No radio, no television, nobody walking in on me every 10 minutes. Beyond that the location is nowhere near as important as whether I'm in the proper mental state to write.

I had been working on something last night, and it was finally starting to roll a little. Then this afternoon, when I would have had my next chance to write, I find I'm not in the proper emotional or mental space to do so (thanks Boston Bruins). 

As for going somewhere to write, unless it was somewhere close or a separate part of a house where nobody else was allowed to be, I'm not sure it would work real well for me. It might work for getting ideas, themes, etc... but not necessarily for sitting down and writing because if I wasn't in the mental space or mood to write it would just be wasted.

BTW - Nice to have you aboard the crazy train for the ride that is USMB, smokin_kat.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 21, 2011)

smokin_kat said:


> When I am home, I write dark humor of the area I live in and how I feel.  Traveling changes way of thinking, feeling, and writing, IMO.  Would anyone agree?



Absolutely; travel opens our minds and our senses to new vistas, new sounds, new and different smells and tastes.  Travel will, if we allow it, force us to question and test our beliefs; it is a means of walking in the shoes of others and offers us an understanding of those much different than us and those in our usual and parochial milieu.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2011)

I have been type setter, proof reader, reporter, and editor working for newspapers, radio, and television and then doing my own 'gig'.  Writers' block does happen now and then but there really is no absence of subjects.  My advice is write about whatever your heart leads you to as you will absolutely do your best work.

I am currently working on a 'sermon' to deliver at a nearby rehab center for Sunday services tomorrow.  (That is if we all aren't raptured before the day is over.  )   I saw a short piece on bamboo and it was perfect to work into a story that will be the 'sermon'.   You never know what will strike your fancy but when something crosses your mind, write it down immediately so you won't lose it, and then go with it.

Nobody but you can tell you what you should write about if you want to write something worthwhile.


----------



## American Horse (May 21, 2011)

smokin_kat said:


> Where would you go?  What would you write about?
> 
> I'm leaving for Colorado in June to write and explore.



I'd spend some nights under the open sky and stars, and include something about that; you might want to get a copy of C_entennial_ by Michener.  That might offer up a good literary primer on the subject


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 21, 2011)

pAntiChrist said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > pAntiChrist said:
> ...



I can be an ass without really trying... well, most of the time, actually... like for instance .. sticking my nose in where it doesn't belong...

"Sticking my nose in where it doesn't belong" .. Man.. now there's an odd expression..


----------



## smokin_kat (May 21, 2011)

All of you have inspired me, seriously. My mother is an author and has her Ph.D in philosophy and at times I feel a bit insecure with my writings because I haven't published anything yet.

Thank you for very informative posts as to what each do or feel when it comes to writing.


----------



## Anachronism (May 21, 2011)

smokin_kat said:


> All of you have inspired me, seriously. My mother is an author and has her Ph.D in philosophy and at times I feel a bit insecure with my writings because I haven't published anything yet.
> 
> Thank you for very informative posts as to what each do or feel when it comes to writing.



No problem. Realize that it is the WRITING that is the important thing. Being published is something totally different and completely unrelated to the art of expressing oneself through the written word. I've never had anything published and likely never will. Most of my stuff never goes beyond my own eyes, or at least beyond the eyes of a very limited selection of people. The beauty is in the writing, not in the publication.


----------



## syrenn (May 21, 2011)

smokin_kat said:


> All of you have inspired me, seriously. My mother is an author and has her Ph.D in philosophy and at times I feel a bit insecure with my writings because I haven't published anything yet.
> 
> Thank you for very informative posts as to what each do or feel when it comes to writing.



Don't worry about what your mother does. Enjoy what YOU write.


----------



## dilloduck (May 21, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > smokin_kat said:
> ...



(avatars aren't real, Lumpy)


----------



## pAntiChrist (May 21, 2011)

Her avatar is an actual photo of her;however, generally speaking they are not.


----------



## dilloduck (May 21, 2011)

pAntiChrist said:


> Her avatar is an actual photo of her;however, generally speaking they are not.



is she in the avatar hall of fame or something ?


----------



## syrenn (May 21, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




Sometimes they are.


----------



## dilloduck (May 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



that's funny !


----------



## smokin_kat (May 22, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> pAntiChrist said:
> 
> 
> > Her avatar is an actual photo of her;however, generally speaking they are not.
> ...



What does this mean?  The avatar is me.


----------



## dilloduck (May 22, 2011)

smokin_kat said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > pAntiChrist said:
> ...



It takes awhile to absorb my litererary engine.


----------



## smokin_kat (May 22, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> smokin_kat said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I can see I'm going to like you. 
Funny.


----------



## midcan5 (May 25, 2011)

A couple of links StumbleUpon sent me.

201 Ways to Arouse Your Creativity | Write to Done

Nobody Tells This to Beginners &#171; artistmotherteacher.com

Fifty (50!) Tools which can help you in Writing


----------

